# Bright yellow urates



## james.w (Oct 24, 2010)

I have noticed the last two times my all American relieved himself the urates have been a fairly bright yellow. Usually they are mostly white with maybe a slight yellow tint. Is this out of the ordinary or should everything be ok?


----------



## tora (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but I've seen mine's varying shades. I think it's normal. Our pee isn't the same shade consistently.


----------



## goodtimes (Oct 25, 2010)

Samus has all shades of yellow from time to time. Mostly white, but sometimes there are bits of yellow. I don't think it is anything bad. My snakes have the same thing going on.


----------



## eddyjack (Oct 25, 2010)

Bright Yellow is Healthy!


----------



## james.w (Oct 25, 2010)

That's good to hear.


----------



## cornking4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Should be white or roughly the color of uric acid. Bright yellow can occur occasionally or due to chronic wasting and muscle tissue digestion. Make sure he's not losing weight.


----------



## Mommabear82 (Jun 24, 2020)

help my baby has hard yellow pee or poop


----------

